# Pepper anyone?



## Lou Currier (Aug 21, 2018)

Another completed project. 6” pepper mill. Center is cholla and the ends are walnut. Finished with poly.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 18 | Creative 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice work Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks like it is easy to hold while turning the grinder. Neat. Are you going to use it personally or sell it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 21, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Looks like it is easy to hold while turning the grinder. Neat. Are you going to use it personally or sell it?



Thanks...it is a birthday gift for my son.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2018)

Dude, that is cool Lou!! Did you stabilize it first?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 21, 2018)

Tony said:


> Dude, that is cool Lou!! Did you stabilize it first?



Nope...straight off of @Nubsnstubs trailer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 21, 2018)

Super cool! I’m guessing it was a little tricky to drill for the insert?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 21, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Super cool! I’m guessing it was a little tricky to drill for the insert?



It was definitely a challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (Aug 21, 2018)

Way cool. The center (cholla) kind of reminds me of banksia pod and palm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 21, 2018)

That's a good looking mill, very creative!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2018)

That is really cool!
Is the tube glued to the cholla at all?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 21, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Nope...straight off of @Nubsnstubs trailer




Lou,

That's way cool!!!!!  I'm going to knock you off & make a couple!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 21, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> That is really cool!
> Is the tube glued to the cholla at all?



No, the tube was inserted before the top was glued on. 



Spinartist said:


> Lou,
> 
> That's way cool!!!!!  I'm going to knock you off & make a couple!!



Go for it...I know you have the cholla for it ...just don’t make it with a funny head

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 21, 2018)

Way cool .,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 21, 2018)

Cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice job! I love it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2018)

Ingenious! So creative and really like the contrast with the Walnut. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Very nicely turned Lou! Sweet job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow, that's really striking. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 21, 2018)

So cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 22, 2018)

Now that is cool, gonna have to try one myself for the church youth auction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 22, 2018)

Good job, Lou. I'm glad to see you turning again, plus happy to see you did something with that trash I left you.

I don't see any glue residue, so let me in on your secret on what adhesive to you used to attached the walnut to the Cholla. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 22, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Good job, Lou. I'm glad to see you turning again, plus happy to see you did something with that trash I left you.
> 
> I don't see any glue residue, so let me in on your secret on what adhesive to you used to attached the walnut to the Cholla. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)



Just used plain old wood glue (gorilla)


----------



## FLShooter (Aug 25, 2018)

Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 25, 2018)

Great job @Lou Currier ! You got that wall thickness tighter than the banksia mills I’ve done. I’ll have to try harder next time!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

